# Need audio driver Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97



## uuziwuuzi (Dec 21, 2006)

Audio Adapter:	Analog Devices AD1981B(L) @ Intel 82801DBM ICH4-M - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-1]
OS:xp sp 2 
Computer ML and that shult mean asus
trying for ages, nothing works:S 
Need help
thx


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Posting your exact motherboard model and revision number will be useful


----------



## uuziwuuzi (Dec 21, 2006)

Name: ARIMA M621DC
chipset: Intel Odem i855PM-333

revision number- dont know


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

never heard of an ARIMA motherboard?? did you build it yourself or is it a retail PC?


----------



## uuziwuuzi (Dec 21, 2006)

retail... its old, Sd-ram even in it


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Is there a make and model number on the PC case?


----------



## uuziwuuzi (Dec 21, 2006)

L00287


----------



## uuziwuuzi (Dec 21, 2006)

enyone?


----------

